# 5.7x28mm FN



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Anyone reloading the 5.7x28mm FN yet? I've been looking for a carbide die set and can't find one yet. Midway has Hornady and redding dies, hoping lee will come out with them soon. I've been using midway for all my reloading stuff, if you know a better place please let me know.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

These guys have an RCBS set. It seems there aren't many options out there for 5.7x28mm dies. What bullet does the 5.7 use, .224?
http://www.huntingtons.com/dies_smallbase.html


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Since it's a bottle neck case I don't think you'll find any carbide dies out there anywhere. It uses .224 bullets and small rifle primers.


----------

